# Covid, TousAntiCovid and SIDEP



## rynd2it

My wife and I both tested positive for Covid and got several messages from SIDEP, Ameli. Scanned the QR codes into TousAnticovid and downloaded the certificates from SIDEP.

To my surprise, all this contact tracing stuff proved quite difficult, the biggest issue being SIDEP tries to send an SMS code but it turned out they have the wrong phone number. No idea where they got it from beacuse on Ameli etc, the numbers are correct. There is no where on the SIDEP site to make changes to personal information.

Downloading the certificate to TousAntiCovid, it replied with a message saying the certificate would be valid after 16th December - Huh? why isn't it valid now?

Then TousAntiCovid disappeared off my phone and when I tried to restart it I got a message saying as I was positive, contract tracing was not possible for the next two months! 

Anyone else had these issues?


----------



## jweihl

It might be that TousAntiCovid still considers these "certificates" as some sort of proof of resistance to (and to spreading) COVID. It considers a positive test as an infection, and that with an infection comes some naturally generated immunity. So, like the vaccine certificates, which became effective two weeks after your shot(s) (in order to build immunity), the recovery from COVID "certificate" theoretically isn't valid until you've had time to recover.


----------



## rynd2it

jweihl said:


> It might be that TousAntiCovid still considers these "certificates" as some sort of proof of resistance to (and to spreading) COVID. It considers a positive test as an infection, and that with an infection comes some naturally generated immunity. So, like the vaccine certificates, which became effective two weeks after your shot(s) (in order to build immunity), the recovery from COVID "certificate" theoretically isn't valid until you've had time to recover.


Quite possibly, but it doesn't explain why TAC is disabled on my phone but working on my wife's phone or where the incorrect phone numbers came from. Ah well


----------



## BackinFrance

jweihl said:


> It might be that TousAntiCovid still considers these "certificates" as some sort of proof of resistance to (and to spreading) COVID. It considers a positive test as an infection, and that with an infection comes some naturally generated immunity. So, like the vaccine certificates, which became effective two weeks after your shot(s) (in order to build immunity), the recovery from COVID "certificate" theoretically isn't valid until you've had time to recover.


You are not considered to have any immunity until you subsequently receive a negative PCR test.


----------



## Clic Clac

rynd2it said:


> Quite possibly, but* it doesn't explain why* TAC is disabled on my phone but working on my wife's phone or where the *incorrect phone numbers *came from. Ah well


At least they have you listed in France.

I'm trying to wade through pension-paperwork that I keep being sent, and I've just seen they have my address correct, but it's the _Rue_ in HAITI. 🏝🏝🏝

I hardly dare ask.... no wonder it's question after question.


----------



## Clic Clac

jweihl said:


> It considers a positive test as an infection, and that with an infection comes some naturally generated immunity.


They do - but they seem to be allowing a much longer gap than other countries.

xM tried to get a booster in October and they told her she didn't need one (unless she was going abroad ), because she had tested positive -

but that was way back in January.


----------



## BackinFrance

Les laboratoires continuent de réaliser les tests COVID, mais suspendent la transmission au SIDEP


Après plusieurs avertissements et à défaut de dialogue avec le gouvernement sur le coup de rabot imposé à




www.cerballiance.fr





Saw this on the internet but don't know whether it explains the OP's situation. The labs continue to have major issues with the government and if anything the situation is deteriorating rapidly.


----------



## BackinFrance

rynd2it said:


> My wife and I both tested positive for Covid and got several messages from SIDEP, Ameli. Scanned the QR codes into TousAnticovid and downloaded the certificates from SIDEP.
> 
> To my surprise, all this contact tracing stuff proved quite difficult, the biggest issue being SIDEP tries to send an SMS code but it turned out they have the wrong phone number. No idea where they got it from beacuse on Ameli etc, the numbers are correct. There is no where on the SIDEP site to make changes to personal information.
> 
> Downloading the certificate to TousAntiCovid, it replied with a message saying the certificate would be valid after 16th December - Huh? why isn't it valid now?
> 
> Then TousAntiCovid disappeared off my phone and when I tried to restart it I got a message saying as I was positive, contract tracing was not possible for the next two months!
> 
> Anyone else had these issues?


You could try contacting SIDEP via France Connect.


----------



## rynd2it

BackinFrance said:


> You could try contacting SIDEP via France Connect.


I will try that, thank you - the volume of messages since we both tested positive is amazing about 15 each, many duplicates. It's quite worrying when this contact tracing system was introduced to protect us all and as soon as I tried to use it, it failed.


----------



## Clic Clac

rynd2it said:


> I will try that, thank you - the volume of messages since we both tested positive is amazing about 15 each, many duplicates. *It's quite worrying when this contact tracing system was introduced to protect us all and as soon as I tried to use it, it failed.*


Have to admit I didn't know there was anything 'still going'.

Very little on the TV these days, a few mentions about the 'Ninth wave' over the last couple of weeks but very few people seem

to be bothered enough to wear a mask.


----------



## BackinFrance

rynd2it said:


> I will try that, thank you - the volume of messages since we both tested positive is amazing about 15 each, many duplicates. It's quite worrying when this contact tracing system was introduced to protect us all and as soon as I tried to use it, it failed.


I think they have given up on contact tracing and that now it's just a matter of encouraging everyone to take precautions.


----------



## Bevdeforges

There have been a number of articles in the papers recently saying that the requirement for masks in all forms of public transportation is being very seriously considered, given the current rise in new cases and (particularly) hospitalisations (not only due to Covid, but also other respiratory illnesses and now an upswing in Streptococcus A. 

I'm still carrying a mask to wear in any enclosed public building - most notably in shops when I'm out doing errands. There aren't all that many of us, I admit, but I figure it's a mark of respect to the cashiers and other store employees, who are the ones being exposed to possible viruses and other communicable diseases.


----------



## Clic Clac

Bevdeforges said:


> (not only due to Covid, but also other respiratory illnesses *and now an upswing in Streptococcus A.*


I was wondering if there was a problem on this side of the Channel, as nine children have died in the UK recently due to Strep A.

Major outbreaks in the SE of England, and a shortage of the required antibiotics.


----------



## rynd2it

BackinFrance said:


> I think they have given up on contact tracing and that now it's just a matter of encouraging everyone to take precautions.


I hope they listen, we have no idea where we caught this from, no socialising within an incubatiion timeframe, couple of trips to the supermarket and one to a doctors office. Than heavens we recently had the 4th booster shot otherwise I expect we'd be feeling a lot worse than just the exaggerated flu symptoms we have.


----------



## mohsel

the validity of the certificate is 1 week after your tested positive which means you are free to go around as being ok ...
no idea why TAC disappeared, may be it will come back at the 16th, but I didn't see that with any positive test and TAC 
good luck.


----------



## rynd2it

mohsel said:


> the validity of the certificate is 1 week after your tested positive which means you are free to go around as being ok ...
> no idea why TAC disappeared, may be it will come back at the 16th, but I didn't see that with any positive test and TAC
> good luck.


That makes a bit of sense - saying the certificate is valid is confusing unless it is a certificate of not being contagious; they could word it better 
TAC on went off my phone, not my wifes and it says it will be off for two months!

No doubt we'll see more of this, this winter


----------



## rynd2it

A small update, I have bought a new phone so had to reinstal TAC, then tried to scan my vacination certificates but it asked for a code number on the document stored on SI-DEP but the certificate is no longer available to me. I cannot use TAC.
The whole system is broken since the introduction of SI-DEP, it worked fine without it.


----------

